# New puppy with weak rear legs



## schone (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time reader, first time poster  We have been on the hunt for a French Bulldog for the past 6 months, visiting several breeders to ensure that we are taking home a French Bulldog which has been bred ethically and has come from a good home. 

4 weeks ago we visited a breeder who had a puppy available and we fell immediately in love with him however at the time we noticed that he was struggling to walk. He wasn't the runt of the litter but was dragging his rear legs behind him while standing up on his front legs. We pointed this out to the breeder who had also noticed the same problem. 

Fast forward 2 weeks. The breeder had spent a lot of time putting the puppy in a 'rehab' routine i.e. egg shell foam and non-slip grip flooring, exercise in a wooden channel to ensure the puppy stands upright. When we revisited the puppy he was walking on all fours but was still falling down to 2 legs now and then. The puppy had gone through a couple of Vet check-ups with the breeder. The Vet had no complaints just stating that the puppy was fat and lazy.

We were due to pick up the puppy at 9 weeks old but the breeder has let us know that they would like to keep the puppy for 1 more week (10 weeks old) which has now got us a little worried. We have already booked in an appointment with our own Vet which will happen once we pick the puppy up but is this a sign that we maybe in for a long haul of health issues? I'm not trying to be inconsiderate/emotionless but I want to be practical about the whole situation. We may need to give this puppy extra attention but would this be the case with a more healthier puppy? So many questions are going through my head at the moment! 

The breeder has a contract which stipulates that we must get a check up within 3 days of pick-up and there are any health concerns the puppy can be (as awful as it sounds) returned. As mentioned above, we have a Vet checkup scheduled on the way back once we pick up the puppy. After *alot* research I believe that the puppy may have had a more mild case of swimmer syndrome which with the correct intervention (which the breeder has done) has a 90% treatment success rate.

The breeder has been extremely helpful and has gone out of their way to really help this puppy along and I'm sure that the extra week is just to give him some extra attention before he comes home. I'm looking to get some advice from breeders / owners if they have seen similar symptoms and if this is something I should steer clear off now or am I just over anxious about the whole situation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

My husky had this issue. We do not know why he did or possibly coming out of the birth canal? we have no idea. but his hind legs were weak and he wobbled and couldn't walk really steadily. No one wanted the puppy because of this. So I bought him and I brought him to a dog chiropractic, after a visit to the vets to make sure it wasn't anything serious like a broken or dislocated leg. After his first treatment a look of relief came over him and he jumped up and took off like a crazy puppy and has been fine ever since. he is 3 years old now. And his hind legs are very strong as his breeds should be. So I would recommend this! your puppy seems to be a little weaker in the legs then Leo was so he may need more then 1 treatment but this sort of thing is designed for problems just like yours and I believe it will help A LOT! The success they have is remarkable and I believe in them 110%


----------

